# Does anyone remember,  about 2 years ago.....



## Alec Swan (6 December 2013)

.... when I posted that we had an ET filly foal born who having a difficult birth,  and being carried by a tiny little flat bred recipient mare,  was hypoxic and really struggled,  and had there not been the very best of care on hand,  we would most certainly have lost the foal,  and quite probably the mare?  

Whilst in the womb,  she was crammed into such a small space that her head was a rather novel shape at birth (I christened her Isaiah,  One eye's 'igher than the other).  Anyway,  like topsy,  she growed and growed,  and now stands at an elephantine 16hh.  Well!!  Despite my continuing reservations,  Peaches still lives!

Her hypoxia was evident by her behaviour which was out of the ordinary.  She couldn't cope with any poll pressure,  walking in or out of a stable on a sunny day was all a bit much with the transition form light in to dark,  and vice versa,  and though she always preferred human company to that of other horses,  she none the less struggled to cope with any of the questions which were asked of her.

What to do?  I was all for sending her off to meet her maker,  having been advised that we would never do anything with her.  My OH persevered and beyond the point where most would have given up,  a highly competent friend who's also a McTimoney practitioner,  who managed to perform her wonders and turn this slab of wood into an animal which could bend her spine and her neck,  and low and behold,  we now have a prospect,  perhaps.

Yesterday Craig Witheford arrived with a box to take her down to Boot Camp,  and to apply a little more pressure,  just to see if she can be obliging.  "Loading" went on for a while,  but eventually she gave in and once her front feet where firmly on the ramp,  she walked on quietly,  trusting Craig implicitly.  She displayed a bit of temper,  which is no bad thing and had Craig smiling,  but through all the attempts at "encouragement",  she made no attempt at bad behaviour.

The box driver who has show jumping children wanted to buy her there and then!  I suspect though that we'll wait and see what effect the Witheford experience has upon her!  

Honestly?  I never thought that she would see this day!!  I'm embarrassed to tell you her name,  and NO it wasn't my idea,  she's been called Peaches!  

Now to give her a proper name;  She's by Curtis (Di Lampard's horse) and out of the qualified advanced mare Delphi Tango and as mentioned,  she's the result of an embryo transfer.  Her name will start GtS...... any thoughts?

Alec.


----------



## dianchi (6 December 2013)

Two to Tango?

Er and where are the pictures


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (6 December 2013)

Wow - well done for sticking with her! How great it would be to see her competing in the future *cough* pictures *cough*.

For some reason Melbourne came to mind. Think I was thinking of Peach Melba...


----------



## twiggy2 (6 December 2013)

can't even begin to think of names without seeing piccys


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (6 December 2013)

Alec, so good to read of an update!
She sounds like she has got right under your skin 

Ref the name, do you mean it has to start with Gt S ?

Gt Surprise to all
Gt Sacred Ibis

(Peach Melba sounds great  )


----------



## Saneta (6 December 2013)

GT. STD (subscriber trunk dialling, not the other one!) Or just Great Subscriber
Great Scotty
Great Strictly Strings

So difficult to be creative when you haven't got a picture to inspire you....


----------



## DonkeyClub (6 December 2013)

Fantastic news I had always wondered what happened to this filly and had assumed she had gone. Really lovely to hear she is now doing so well! Is she totally normal now?


----------



## _GG_ (6 December 2013)

Very much look forward to hearing how she does...and seeing some pictures. No idea on name, I am useless in that department


----------



## iconique (7 December 2013)

Love to see pics! And to hear how she gets on.
How about Gt Schnapps (to give the peaches a twist?)


----------



## hayinamanger (7 December 2013)

iconique said:



			Love to see pics! And to hear how she gets on.
How about Gt Schnapps (to give the peaches a twist?)
		
Click to expand...

Love this one.

Need pictures though


----------



## Amymay (7 December 2013)

Great update. Second the photos. 

What will she be doing at boot camp at 2 though?


----------



## Alec Swan (7 December 2013)

amymay said:



			Great update. Second the photos. 

What will she be doing at boot camp at 2 though?
		
Click to expand...

I've yet to master the technique of posting pics,  BUT if someone,  anyone,  will PM me an e/mail address,  then I'll post them on,  and someone with the knowhow can stick 'em on here!

It isn't really Boot Camp,  it's to see if she can accept the discipline of being backed and treated like a horse.  She was hypoxic at birth,  She would walk in to walls even though she isn't blind and when entering or leaving a stable,  the transition from light to dark and vice versa,  was more than the poor girl could cope with.  Unless one moves around her,  with great care,  then when she's in,  she'll crash her poll against door frame and rafters.  It isn't bad behaviour,  as she's a sweetheart,  it's that she "can't" cope.

At the age of 6 weeks,  and following on from very mixed advice,  I was all for putting her down.  My OH disagreed,  and we still have her.  My OH,  and a friend who's a near genius McTimoney practitioner,  worked on her and her wooden appearance has now softened,  and the filly can now move and resemble a horse.  She has made real progress,  but I still think that she's unlikely to make a ridden prospect.  Better to find out now as a two year old,  than keep her another two years,  just to have the same ending for her.  Her future will depend upon the report which comes back from the best in the business,  Gary Witheford.

Right,  pics there are,  but I need an intermediary! 

Alec.


----------



## _GG_ (7 December 2013)

They came to me upsidedown, lol. 













Alec, she is absolutely lovely 

Dan saw the pic...he said he'll give ya fifty quid for the water bowser


----------



## DonkeyClub (7 December 2013)

She looks a cracker! I can't imagine how she wouldn't make a riding horse? She looks very 'normal' and strongly made!


----------



## Alec Swan (7 December 2013)

DonkeyClub said:



			She looks a cracker! I can't imagine how she wouldn't make a riding horse? She looks very 'normal' and strongly made!
		
Click to expand...

The problem which she has is neurological.  It's nothing to do with her conformation.

Alec.


----------



## whisp&willow (8 December 2013)

She's very pretty. 

I'm glad to read that she has made a lot of positive progress.  Fingers crossed that she continues onwards and upwards.  

Credit to all involved for persevering.

Lovely to get an update on her.

xx


----------



## Clodagh (8 December 2013)

She is beautiful. I love a chestnut with a white face, I hope it works out for her.
Funnily enough Piper who, as you know, had a difficult birth although nowhere as bad as Peach's and he used to bang his head all the time on doors, and would walk into the gatepost everytime - and I really do mean every time - you led him through the gate. At 3 now he has finally sussed it and is more careful.


----------



## Alec Swan (8 December 2013)

Clodagh said:



			....... I love a chestnut with a white face, .......
		
Click to expand...

When she was born,  it was even more pronounced,  and I told Sally that I didn't order a Hereford cow and that she could send it back.  That didn't go down too well,  and I was told,  quite clearly,  that I was lucky to have a foal,  at all!!  She's rather grown on me,  I'll admit,  but that's mostly because despite the fact that life hasn't really been too kind to her,  and through necessity that will include me,  she still likes people.

The pics above,  incidentally,  were taken back in the Spring.  She's now filled out!  When we go down to visit her,  I'll take a camera. :wink3:

Alec.


----------



## _GG_ (8 December 2013)

I do love her face.


----------



## Alec Swan (8 December 2013)

JingleSmells said:



			.......

Dan saw the pic...he said he'll give ya fifty quid for the water bowser 

Click to expand...

If he means the one which is lying on its side,  it's a deal!

Alec.


----------



## druid (8 December 2013)

Ha, she was arriving as I collected one of ours (naughty racer). I didn't realize she was yours!


----------



## jaffs (9 December 2013)

Can't think of a name, but I'm sure Gary will give her a good one soon enough!
There's no better place in the country to start your youngster. 
The Withefords are amazing. 
All the best with her, she is lovely.


----------



## Simsar (16 December 2013)

Good luck with her alec, as has been said before if anyone can get her going it will be the Withefords. They did wonders with a very tricky one that we had and couldn't get to grips with!


----------



## DonkeyClub (16 December 2013)

How's she getting on?


----------



## Clodagh (28 December 2013)

Nudge Alec, how is she doing?


----------



## Alec Swan (28 December 2013)

I haven't wanted to disturb the Withefords over Christmas,  but we're planning to drive down,  in the New year,  and have a look at her.  She's been backed and ridden out,  and that's as much as I know.  The idea isn't to actually do any work with her,  but to see if she can answer the questions which will eventually be asked of her.  She's a big strong filly,  and the lightest of weight wont bother her.

Just as soon as I have a formed opinion,  from the master,  then I'll report back.  I'm not actually that hopeful,  but will be delighted to be proved wrong.  

Alec.


----------



## meandmyself (28 December 2013)

Could she be a broodmare, if she can't cope with ridden work?


----------



## Alec Swan (28 December 2013)

meandmyself said:



			Could she be a broodmare, if she can't cope with ridden work?
		
Click to expand...

The problem is that if she can't cope with being ridden,  will she be able to cope with a foal?  

I don't like wait and see any more than anyone else,  but that's what we'll have to do.  I will report back,  I promise,  and regardless of the outcome.

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (31 December 2013)

meandmyself said:



			Could she be a broodmare, if she can't cope with ridden work?
		
Click to expand...

As a footnote,  and considering Rollin's post regarding broodmares,  I'll admit that the temptation is there to have her foal as a 4 yo,  and then see what she's made of,  properly,  when she's 5.  The question will be whether she can cope with it all.

I'll admit to being a little more heartened by Clodagh's youngster,  a delightful foal which I remember well,  and his rather rocky start.  Piper is a year older than Peaches (I'm still not too impressed with that daft name),  and it will be interesting to hear how he develops.  

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (8 January 2014)

An update.  I've just had a long 'phone conversation with Craig W and he says that progress,  though slow,  is being made.  Where as most youngsters,  faced with something new will stop,  look at it and once having accepted it for what it is,  step on and await the next challenge,  Peaches will take time,  and 2 or 3 episodes of effort,  before she accepts and moves on.  It seems that she also forgets quickly.  We've always noticed that she can regress,  and appear to forget lessons learned,  but with patience,  and further attempts,  then it seems that the penny drops.

She's now being schooled over poles,  and Craig seems to be very pleased with her.  When I asked "Do you think that she'll make a serious ridden prospect",  the answer and without hesitation,  was "Christ yes".  I (we if T's health is up to it) am/are planning to go down to Burbage next Tuesday.  Anyone in the area fancy making me/us a cuppa,  and having a 10 minute meet up?

I'm feeling inspired!!

Alec.


----------



## DonkeyClub (12 January 2014)

That's fantastic news Alec- sounds like she is going very well!!


----------



## Clodagh (12 January 2014)

That is really good news. My vet didn't feel that being a bit special as a foal should make any difference when they are adults. TBH I don't want anything super quick thinking and intelligent! I am really pleased her future sounds promising.


----------



## ester (12 January 2014)

Tuesday, what sort of day is a Tuesday to be requesting coffee


----------



## fburton (13 January 2014)

Great news on progress! Thank you for keeping us updated on this amazing saga, Alec.


----------



## angelish (13 January 2014)

how nice to read a happy ending (kind of ) i hope she continues to do well


----------



## Patterdale (13 January 2014)

I have a good feeling about her.
She looks an absolute sweetheart, and there's a lot to be said for a horse that is just 'nice,' whatever other problems it may have.


----------



## zigzag (14 January 2014)

What a nice story,    I was waiting for someone to say it, but as she is Orange  call her GT She's Been Tangoed


----------



## Alec Swan (15 January 2014)

Well,  the visit went ahead.  The drive across country was dire.  Three and a half hours there,  and four to get home,  and that was only down to Hungerford and back.  Still,  it was worth it.

Westcourt;  such an amazing approach to the non-standard horse!  I was struck by the enthusiasm and focus and experience which runs right through the system,  from Garry and through everyone and then to the girls.  I mentioned to Craig that I'd never seen a tidier tack room,  and he simply said "That's Dad's standards.  We all stick to them".  

Peaches;  I was staggered how after six weeks that she'd matured as she has.  Gone is the awkward and gangly 2yo who's never quite sure where to put her feet,  and now we have a youngster who though still unsure and still learning,  actually takes some responsibility for her self and thinks about what she's about to do.  She's been belly clipped and shod on her fronts,  which wouldn't have happened had there not been a need,  and she's now ridden out everyday,  she's been bombarded with everything imaginable,  from the obvious traffic,  tractors,  dogs (a pack!),  and the busy working day of a yard with a permanent though changing 30 or so horses.  Thankfully she already knew about poultry and sheep!  She was ridden in a school for me,  she was loose jumped in a pen,  and without a lead rope,  she followed her groom about all over a tarpaulin and over the poles which she'd jumped.  

Both Craig and her rider said that she road very light and was given of a very willing disposition.  All in all,  when I see what left here,  and what we now have,  I'm very pleased.

The future;  Now that's an entirely different matter.  Everyone who knows the filly agrees that whilst she's still too young to actually do anything with,  none the less,  as she would be likely to regress,  so she should continue being "done" as opposed to being slung out and left for another year.  She is big,  she is very powerful,  and she does need time to mature.  If she's offered for sale now,  and considering that she's as she is,  then for someone to have the patience to turn her away for what's possibly two years,  means that they'll want to buy her for nothing,  which isn't going to happen.  I would be so tempted to use the time and to have a foal from her,  but she is still such a baby herself,  even though she's now rising 3 and I'm not too sure of the ethics which would be questioned,  or how she'd cope with the responsibility of a foal.  I'm not sure that it would be fare.  Mind you,  we do have semen in storage from Sir Shutterfly and some from Check In,  both of whom may bring a degree of finesse to the foal!  Time for more thinking I suspect.

I didn't take a camera with me,  but there will be some video footage available shortly,  so I'm told,  and when it arrives,  perhaps _GG_ will post it on here,  for a proper and critical report. :wink3:

Alec.


----------



## Clodagh (15 January 2014)

Brilliant. I would breed from her, give her the time off, and restart her. Although she will regress relearning something is easier the second time. You have spent so much time, money and emotion on her so far what is another year or two!


----------



## Alec Swan (5 February 2014)

Just an update;

Peaches has settled in incredibly well,  the attention that she's received has been exemplary,  and now that the question has been raised,  "What next?",  it seems that the person who owns her dam seems keen to take her on.  Her dam was taken from unruly to 4* by the same girl,  and I will be thrilled if it all works out.  She couldn't go to a better or more experienced home.  Fingers crossed!

I understand that the plan may well be to allow her to foal,  for herself,  and I'd say that makes perfect sense.  She's a big strong filly and the time will help her,  as well may the responsibility of rearing her own foal.

Alec.


----------



## _GG_ (5 February 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			Just an update;

Peaches has settled in incredibly well,  the attention that she's received has been exemplary,  and now that the question has been raised,  "What next?",  it seems that the person who owns her dam seems keen to take her on.  Her dam was taken from unruly to 4* by the same girl,  and I will be thrilled if it all works out.  She couldn't go to a better or more experienced home.  Fingers crossed!

I understand that the plan may well be to allow her to foal,  for herself,  and I'd say that makes perfect sense.  She's a big strong filly and the time will help her,  as well may the responsibility of rearing her own foal.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

It will be perfect it that works out Alec xxx


----------



## Clodagh (5 February 2014)

Fingers crossed, it sounds fantastic.


----------



## Nicnac (5 February 2014)

What a lovely story and I do remember her and her struggles.  Good on you for giving her a chance - she is stunning!

Tu tu Tango or Tango Bellini


----------



## Alec Swan (5 February 2014)

Nicnac said:



			.......

Tu tu Tango or Tango Bellini
		
Click to expand...

So we're back to the name,  are we?  When I was all ready to put the filly down at 5 and at 55 and at 105 weeks,  my OH said,  or rather STATED,  "Listen to me",  and I did.

I just love the idea of Tango Bellini,  and I'm sure that DT's owner will too.  

Is it to be 'GtS. Listen to me',  or 'GtS. Tango Bellini'?  Perhaps I should ask her future owner.  

If she's even a part of the crust from her dam,  she'll be a horse!

Alec.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (6 February 2014)

GtS Peaches and Cream


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (9 February 2014)

Alex I had a foal that sustained a head/neck injury at 2 1/2 months of age. Your description of your foal was almost like mine. We didn't expect her to live. Then we didn't know about riding. Then she was competing. She has issues with her poll and neck. Mind you nobody would listen to me when I said these things including vets. She will be a mom now as her half brother is doing well. The people that have him want my mare as a broodie. But no way as she still has odd behavoir and I just won't let her go. But she was always and is 100% under saddle and tries her heart out. 

Best of luck with Peaches! 
Terri


----------

